# One of many Berwin PA 12/19



## ToyPlowKing (Dec 13, 2007)

88 toyota with 7 foot blade. One truck snow clearing band. Pics from across the street from the Berwin Tavern.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

You plowed in the front door ... I need a massage ......


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

RichG53;931887 said:


> You plowed in the front door ... I need a massage ......


ussmileyflag He drives a toyota what did you thinkussmileyflag


----------



## Dave Jr (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice job . That toyota pushes a lot of snow .


----------

